# Hay field out of control



## Circle N Ranch (Sep 19, 2021)

I've got a bahia hay field that has not been able to be cut due to rain. It has gotten thick and stringy. What can I do with it? Should I burn it off ? Can't bush hog it to much will be lying on top and get pushed up with new growth. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ClinchValley86 (May 9, 2021)

Option 1...Cut tall and roll. Then feed it or sell it.

Option 2... Cut it tall with hay mower. Then run a tedder over it to spread it out as thinly as possible, over every inch of ground. Then let it lay and rot. Everything should grow up through it? Should be good for the soil I would think.

That's all I got. Lol. I'm familiar with dallis grass, not bahia.


----------



## Toxxie24 (Jun 26, 2020)

Its been a terrible year to put up good hay in my area this year. Too much rain, cant get it cured before more rain comes again, then armyworms. repeat. then repeat again. Id roll it up. unless you conditions are better than what we have had , somebody will be glad to have it. Just my opinion.


----------



## ClinchValley86 (May 9, 2021)

Hay is in such short supply here. People are literally baling road sides in places.


----------

